# WARSAW | Port Praski | U/C



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

WARSAW , Poland

*Port Praski*

Project 

Height : 100m 120m 140m 160 m - apartaments, hotel and 2 x of the office







































karawana said:


>





karawana said:


> złaszcza z takim widokiem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

by deamon82



deamon82 said:


>


----------



## kazumoto (Mar 24, 2009)

great!!


----------



## UrbanNikon (Jul 19, 2011)

Just by looking at the site, it has such a great potenial. Most certainly this would boost the city's image on the international scene. One can only hope, this plan takes off.


----------



## Detroit234 (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome, will be a great addition to Warsaw. I like it even more sense it uses my last name Praski.


----------



## katia72 (Mar 1, 2009)

Need small changes but I like it

Let us hope that it will be built soon.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

From warszawa.gazeta.pl



wojtek111 said:


> Zbudują trzecie centrum Warszawy. Prace ruszają za rok
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...zecie_centrum_Warszawy__Prace_ruszaja_za.html


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

zbieraj said:


> Świeże, duże, kumpel już wrzucił na stronę:



:banana:


----------



## katia72 (Mar 1, 2009)

WoW !!! The square looking great :banana:


----------



## Thorvald (Jul 23, 2008)

The project looks great, that side of Warsaw definitely needs more highrise infrastructure.


----------



## Powelll (Jul 11, 2008)

It's definitely one of the best projects for Warsaw I've seen so far.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That night time render is awesome. It looks like they will have some cool artistic sculptures etc. Beautiful.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Redzio said:


> Towers heights:
> 
> 160m
> 140m
> ...


...


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Redzio said:


> Place of complex:http://goo.gl/maps/fHvQf
> 
> 
> The first buildings of the complex are now under construction but we'll wait a few more years for the towers .
> ...


...


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

^^^^
From Warsaw | Port Praski | 160m | 140m | 120m | 100m | App


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

deamon82 said:


> ^^^^ Na prezentacji w maju tego roku pokazali nieaktualną wizualizację? Mogliby już poprawiać prezentację na bieżąco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

From the polish subforum:



Wlodek3 said:


> Próbowałem się dzisiaj dostać, żeby sprawdzić, czy to remiza czy nie, ale za płotem pogonił mnie pies. Więc tylko ujęcia z ulicy.
> 
> Od Wrzesińskiej
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

From the Polish subforum:



nietak said:


> Fotorelacja ze spaceru OW SARP autorstwa APA Wojciechowski


----------



## Garncarz Maciek (Aug 26, 2020)




----------

